# Thinking of visiting Breck?



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Only concern is taxation and from reading that it would appear that revenue would come from Breck taxes and not county. So I don't really give a shit. I don't bomb peak 8 and I don't drink/smoke where or when people can see me. 

$5 says this doesn't actually happen anyway.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

> Though the town was recently in the national spotlight for decriminalizing small amounts of marijuana, Holman said he doesn’t expect more people to be skiing stoned.


haha...my favorite part....

waste of resources if you ask me.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Already happened last year and they've been up there walking around a bit more than usual. Meanwhile I can't get them to come down my job and enforce parking.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I find it more of an annoyance based on principal. I doubt I'll ever be at Breck this season, or the next, but this seems a bit much. Also, aren't these runs located on Forest Service property and are considered not part of the town of Breck? I mean this is Federal property under Federal law. If local police are going to patrol these slopes (pertains to the lower mountain regions they are patrolling course) than wouldn't local law be what they would be enforcing? I seem to remember a little town law that got passed legalizing marijuana...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not legalized just decriminalized and they can only patrol so many feet up before it hits forrest service.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> haha...my favorite part....
> 
> waste of resources if you ask me.....


Yeah no doubt. 80 percent of the local riders are high...


----------

